# Wildlife Photography from a boat



## JLeePhotography (Dec 22, 2011)

Few wildlife photos I've taken from my kayak over the last few years.


----------



## bulldog (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome. The colors are so bright in teh pics.


----------



## 00 mod (Dec 26, 2011)

Those are awesome photos!

Jeff


----------



## countryboy210 (Dec 26, 2011)

Great Shots ! Any More To Share ?


----------



## fender66 (Dec 26, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## JLeePhotography (Dec 26, 2011)

countryboy210 said:


> Great Shots ! Any More To Share ?


----------



## richg99 (Dec 26, 2011)

Great shots. Good use of the light, too. When I had a can/yak (canoe rigged as a kayak) I never had the courage to bring my good camera with me. Thanks for sharing. 
R


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 26, 2011)

Great pictures! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 27, 2011)

Beautiful photographs thanks for sharing


----------



## JLeePhotography (Dec 27, 2011)

Lennyg3 said:


> Great pictures! What kind of camera are you using?



Canon 7D w/ 400mm F5.6 L or 70-200mm F4 L Lens
I also have a 300mm F2.8 L lens but its to expensive to take risk it going for a swim.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 10, 2012)

JLeePhotography said:


> Canon 7D w/ 400mm F5.6 L or 70-200mm F4 L Lens
> I also have a 300mm F2.8 L lens but its to expensive to take risk it going for a swim.



Fantastic shots, and you just pretty much covered what I'd love to have in my gear bag. =D>


----------



## overboard (Jan 10, 2012)

beautiful pics. thanks for sharing. 

took some beautiful pics. of an eagle on the delaware river-didn't have film in that camera  #-o


----------



## fender66 (Jan 10, 2012)

overboard said:


> beautiful pics. thanks for sharing.
> 
> took some beautiful pics. of an eagle on the delaware river-didn't have film in that camera  #-o



You're dating yourself.....

I never have film in my camera anymore. :LOL2:


----------



## gouran01 (Jan 10, 2012)

They still make film for cameras??????????????????????????????????????????????????????? haha, but seriously, great pics


----------



## arkansasnative (Jan 14, 2012)

Very nice pics... Green herons, Ospreys, and Belted Kingfishers are probably my favorite birds and to get the g. heron eating a bullfrog is awesome! I've always wanted a kayak for this exact reason... well and fishing too! Awesome! =D>


----------



## richg99 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hmmmm You've given me an idea! I bought, for a really low price on EBAY, an aging FILM SLR a year or two ago. I bought it primarily to get the lens that came with it to use on my DSLR. 

That FILM camera probably works just great. If I get it wet, the lens should be OK. Might be my "take along" camera for trips. thanks, rich


----------



## fender66 (Jan 16, 2012)

richg99 said:


> Hmmmm You've given me an idea! I bought, for a really low price on EBAY, an aging FILM SLR a year or two ago. I bought it primarily to get the lens that came with it to use on my DSLR.
> 
> That FILM camera probably works just great. If I get it wet, the lens should be OK. Might be my "take along" camera for trips. thanks, rich



For the record.....wet lenses....are not okay. A few raindrops can be cleaned up, but you don't want to get water in them. [-X


----------



## richg99 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yea. I know that. But, I have a couple of "lesser" lenses that came with the camera. I'll put them on the "lesser" film camera and not have too much at risk when I put them in harms way. thanks though R


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the same Kayak...well the 12 foot version of yours. I really like mine and have fished out of it in Canada alot. Fun to fish from. Looks like to me you could have used the 12 foot one too. The 10 foot one weight limit was to close when I figured in all my camping gear.


----------



## JLeePhotography (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Jay415 (Feb 6, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## lets fish salt (Feb 7, 2012)

real nice to see such sites from your boat can't wait till back on the water again !!!!! =D>  lets fish salt


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 25, 2012)

Amazing photographs. 

Someday I hope to have a nice camera with a big lens, but the little point and shoots now days do pretty good.

I took these last fall right after purchasing a Canon S-95:












Not bad for a camera that fits in a shirt pocket.


----------



## DougA (May 16, 2012)

Very nice! How do you manage your cameras in your kayak? Waterproof cases etc.?


----------



## baldrob (May 24, 2012)

Those are great pictures! I miss having a kayak. I was amazed at how close you could get to the wildlife in one without spooking them.


----------



## Parry_09 (Jan 27, 2014)

Great job! Have a big round of applause for this. I am always fan of my friend who is a wildlife photographer Port Macquarie. After watching these pics, I have become your fan also.


----------



## longshot (Jan 29, 2014)

Those are great! Although that frog looks a little uncomfortable in that first pic


----------



## RMull53 (Apr 14, 2014)

Marsh Creek, Pennsylvania 2014


----------



## JLeePhotography (Apr 18, 2014)

I want to apologize! I know its been awhile since I have posted any new photos. So here you go!


----------



## KMixson (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a cool shot of the Belted Kingfisher.


----------



## JLeePhotography (Apr 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349413#p349413 said:


> KMixson » 20 Apr 2014, 09:46[/url]"]That's a cool shot of the Belted Kingfisher.



Thanks! I waited about a hour ,and forty five minutes under a hunting blind covering my kayak to get those shots. They are very timid birds.


----------



## Y_J (May 23, 2014)

JLee, I really enjoyed your photos in this thread. I look forward to seeing more of your work. 
I can't wait to get my boat in the water and see what I can come up with, photo wise.

Question for you, My Canon 5D just bit the dust again (for the 3rd time). So I've had to rely on my old faithful, 20D. Now I'm looking to get either the 7D, or the 70D. Are there and cons to the 7D that you have run across, if any? What are your favorite Pros about that camera body? I'm assuming that you carry Dry Bags with you on the boat. Can you make any recommendations? Nature, wildlife and landscapes are my thing but I've never shot from a boat before. Any tips you could give me would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks again for sharing your photos and Happy Boating.


----------



## Chase55tx (Feb 12, 2015)

Great photos! 

I especially like the heron shot with the frog. It's nice to see wildlife photographed from a different perspective. 

Keep up the good work.


Chase Fountain
Texas Parks and Wildlife photographer

https://imagesbychase.smugmug.com/


----------



## JLeePhotography (Feb 12, 2015)

Y_J said:


> JLee, I really enjoyed your photos in this thread. I look forward to seeing more of your work.
> I can't wait to get my boat in the water and see what I can come up with, photo wise.
> 
> Question for you, My Canon 5D just bit the dust again (for the 3rd time). So I've had to rely on my old faithful, 20D. Now I'm looking to get either the 7D, or the 70D. Are there and cons to the 7D that you have run across, if any? What are your favorite Pros about that camera body? I'm assuming that you carry Dry Bags with you on the boat. Can you make any recommendations? Nature, wildlife and landscapes are my thing but I've never shot from a boat before. Any tips you could give me would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks again for sharing your photos and Happy Boating.



Sorry it took so long to respond, I've been busy. I got the Canon 7D due to it fast frame rate, along with its ability to shoot HD video. I recently picked up the Canon 7D MkII. I have not played with the 70D. I do keep a dry bag with me in my kayak for when the water gets choppy. When it come to wildlife photography from a boat, be prepared to sit and wait. Some time I will use a Cass County Big Horn Speaker alot with my IBird Pro app to call in birds. You can also use the Primos owl call to call in Barred owls. Keep in mind that using calls for raptors may get an aggressive response. I have been attacked by barred owls for using my call to much.

Here is some more shots from last year!


----------

